# Attaching tubes to fork with balloons?



## booner63 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello all.

I was wondering if anyone has used balloons to attach the bands to fork of their slingshot, or if anyone at least thinks it could be done successfully. I am using tubular bands, and plan to attach them in this manner









I was wondering, could balloons be used as the fastening bands (white in this picture)? I have a lot of them lying around the house, and figured since they were latex they would serve well. When I tied one end of the tubing off, it seemed to hold quite well. My main concern - hence asking if anyone else has tried - is that the balloons would be too weak, and would tear too quickly. However, I have no evidence to support this concern. Am I better off to go out and buy actual latex bands?

Also, any other methods for affixing tubes to the forks are welcome.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Do some reading in the sub section: slingshot bands & tubes....

I only use the long party animal balloons as tie wraps....there long...I cut both ends off the balloon & cut up the middle

making 2 long half's...cut those in half ..now you have 4 to use as ties......

I use Latex .030 & TGB to make flatband sets....AKAOldmiser


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Give em a try. I see no reason why not unless someone else thinks otherwise.

I used the long party ones for bands for shooting bb's for a while,till i got some TBG .


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I think they would work.


----------



## booner63 (Jun 6, 2014)

Ah, very good. Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Try it ???? and report
Cheers


----------



## booner63 (Jun 6, 2014)

It actually worked quite well

I used two whole balloons for attaching each tube to the fork, and cut the tip of the neck off of a balloon, then cut it in half to fasten the tubes to the pouch. So far it has held.

I stretched one of the balloons on the fork as tight as it would go, and it has begun to tear. The other one, I stretched fairly tight, but not as tight as it would go, and it is fully intact

To tie it, I held the tube and the tip of the head against the fork. I then stretched the tube and wound the balloon around the fork until it was as tight as I wanted it, at which point I took the "nozzle" on the neck and slipped it under the rest of the neck. For the pouch ties, I pulled the tube through the hole, folded it over, stretched the tube, and then wrapped the half-balloon around, tying it off with a square knot.

My apologies that I have not included pictures for clarity. I tried to, but was informed that I was "not allowed to post pictures with that extension in this community". I tried both JPG and PNG, but it would allow neither.


----------

